# Things not to say during childbirth (joke)



## dmmj (Feb 28, 2011)

Things Not To Say During Childbirth....
-- Gosh, you're lucky. I sure wish men could experience the miracle of childbirth.
-- Do you think the baby will come before Monday Night Football starts?
-- I hope your ready. The Glamour Shot photographer will be here in fifteen minutes.
-- If you think this hurts, I should tell you about the time I twisted my ankle playing basketball.
-- That was the kids on the phone. Did you have anything planned for dinner?
-- When you lay on your back, you look like a python that swallowed a wild boar.
-- You don't need an epidural. Just relax and enjoy the moment.
-- This whole experience kind of reminds me of an episode from I Love Lucy.
-- Oops! Which cord was I supposed to cut?
-- Stop your swearing and just breathe.
-- Remember what we learned in Lamaze class! HEE HEE HOO HOO. You're not using the right words.
-- Your stomach still looks like there's another one in there.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 28, 2011)

For sure.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 1, 2011)

More appropriately-things that _men_ shouldn't say during childbirth!


----------



## Edna (Mar 1, 2011)

I think a much shorter list could be written, things that would be OK for men to say during childbirth.
"Sorry, Honey."
"Can I rub your back?"


----------

